

How to grow awareness of your mobile application? - Ryanafish

I was recently brought on to a start-up with an unbelievable mobile product but a small user base and no progress in terms of internet awareness or virality, and I&#x27;m in charge of changing that.<p>I know that this community has more collective knowledge about viral growth than most other places online, and if anyone could find a moment or two to give me some advice on how to approach this problem and make the world aware of what we&#x27;ve made I would greatly appreciate it.
======
Ryanafish
Also, our video demo is located at immediatelyapp.com, give it a look!

